# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  BRAZIL 2014: Gjermania kualifikohet ne finale

## MaDaBeR

*Brazili dhe Gjermania jane çifti i pare gjysme-finalist i Kupes se Botes, BRAZIL 2014.*

Brazili vjen ne gjysme-finalen e Boterorit pas fitores 2-1 ndaj Kolumbise. Brazili vjen ne perballjen me Gjermanine me mungesat e dy lojtareve kryesor, kapitenit te Kombetares, Thiago Silva, i ndeshkuar me karton te verdhe ndaj Kolumbise, qe ishte i dyti per te ne kete Boteror dhe me mungesen e yllit te ekipit Neymar, i cili u demtua nga nje nderhyrje horror e Zunigas po ne kete ndeshje. Megjithate, Brazili eshte Brazil dhe vjen ne kte ndeshje me koken lart, si zot shtepie. Ndersa Gjermania vjen pas fitores minimale te arritur ndaj Frances me rezultatin 1 me 0. Gjermania arrin ne gjysme-finale pa asnje mungese.

Gjate historise se tyre, Brazili dhe Gjermania jane perballur 21 here. Brazili kryeson me 12 fitore ndaj 4 te Gjermanise, ndersa 5 ndeshje kane perfunduar ne barazim. Ne 21 perballjet mes tyre jane shenuar 63 gola, nga te cilet 39 i ka shenuar Brazili ndersa 24 Gjermania.


*
Kush mendoni se do te shkoje ne finale?*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Megjithese Brazili vjen ne kete ndeshje me dy mungesa kryesore, mendoj serish se Felipao do i jape zgjidhjen e duhur lojes se Brazilit dhe do kaloje ne Finalen e shumepritur nga i gjithe populli i Brazilit dhe tifozet e shumte te Brazilit neper bote. 

Mendoj se me mungesen e Neymar, Oscar do zere vendin e tij dhe do shkelqeje per te mos zhgenjyer tifozet braziliane. Po ashtu, kushdo qe te luaje mes Bernard dhe Willian, do dhuroje performancen e duhur per te fituar.

Dhe David Luiz, do e udheheqe ekipin si nje lider i vertete!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kalon Gjermania per mendimin tim. 
Brazili edhe sikur me Neymar dhe Th.Silva,prap nuk ka bindur po aq sa Gjermania.
Mendoj qe me mungesat qe do jene kushtezimi me i madh i Brazilit,Gjermania do kualifikohet ne finale.
Megjithate...ku i dihet....mos qellon ndonje arbiter nga Brazili ate ndeshje  :pa dhembe:

----------

user010 (08-07-2014)

----------


## MaDaBeR

Bloodo, pas ndeshjes me Gjermanine te dua ketu te komentosh legenosjen qe do i behet Nojerit. Te jesh i bindur qe Brazili kalon me tej edhe sikur arbiter te marin e te bejne Angela Merkel. Ai qe do mare persiper pergjegjesite e Neymar nuk do te zhgenjeje. Per kte te jeni te bindur.

Kam besim tek Felipao ashtu siç kam patur besim edhe tek Van Gaal qe do mari vendin e pare ne grupin ku bente pjese Kampionia e Botes dhe favoritja absolute per fitimin e trofeut.

----------


## xfiles

te kete turp cdo shqiptar qe eshte kunder gjermanise ne kete ndeshje, nuk na lidh asgje me brazilin, kupa duhet te shkoje ne europe.

----------


## drague

> te kete turp cdo shqiptar qe eshte kunder gjermanise ne kete ndeshje, nuk na lidh asgje me brazilin, kupa duhet te shkoje ne europe.


mos e bo me fiksime Madaber :Mos:

----------

xfiles (06-07-2014)

----------


## Niko_

> te kete turp cdo shqiptar qe eshte kunder gjermanise ne kete ndeshje, nuk na lidh asgje me brazilin, kupa duhet te shkoje ne europe.


thuaj shyqyr qe nuk ka Brazili ndonje ''shqiptar'' ne skuader...  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Niko_

Brazili ka bere ndeshje me te bukura se Gjermania ne kete boteror megjithese e kane shtyre pak edhe arbitrat, por nuk mendoj se do ta kaloje dot Gjermanine qe ka luajtur vetem per te marre rezultate pozitive. Madje mendoj se edhe keto mungesat e Brazilit nuk jane te paqellimshme.

----------


## Niko_

Tifozat e Brazilit gjate goditjes se penalltive ne ndeshjen me Kilin...   :ngerdheshje:

----------

Marya (07-07-2014)

----------


## EXODUS

Perballje _kolosesh_ te futbollit boteror!
Megjithese Brazili nuk luan me formacionin e tij te plote(dmth pa Neymar Jr dhe T.Silva) perseri mendoj se do jete i denje ne perplasje ne shpine e vet, edhe pse perballe do te kete nje Gjermani te etur per trofe! Kjo eshte dhe e bukura e futbollit e sidomos evenimenteve te tilla, kur skuadra te kalibrit te ketyre ndeshen mes tyre dhe mungesa e nje "ylli" edhe pse ne dukje "copetuese" per zemrat e tifozeve, nuk e zbeh shkelqimin e yjeve te tjere se bashku edhe pse ne dukje me te vegjel, perkundrazi shpirti i gares behet akoma me i larte. (dmth, ndizet/digjet zjarrmi revolucionar lol)

Te them te drejten, s'me pelqen te bej favorit as njeren as tjetren, sepse keto parashikimet perpara ndeshjeve kane filluar te me duken qesharake, por, uroj qe arbitrimi ne kete stad te boterorit te jete sa me pak i gabueshem dhe absolutisht neutral!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Bloodo, pas ndeshjes me Gjermanine te dua ketu te komentosh legenosjen qe do i behet Nojerit. Te jesh i bindur qe Brazili kalon me tej edhe sikur arbiter te marin e te bejne Angela Merkel. Ai qe do mare persiper pergjegjesite e Neymar nuk do te zhgenjeje. Per kte te jeni te bindur.*
> 
> Kam besim tek Felipao ashtu siç kam patur besim edhe tek Van Gaal qe do mari vendin e pare ne grupin ku bente pjese Kampionia e Botes dhe favoritja absolute per fitimin e trofeut.


Po ore me gjithe qejf,po kam hall mos do te bjeri nga piedestali Vrazili e do merzitesh  :perqeshje: .
Brazili eshte me Vulnerabel sesa Gjermania per Hollanden ,dhe me pak hermetik ne mbrojtje. Dani Alves dezerton  :shkelje syri:   :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ishalla na ndihmon Zoti ose arbitri te rrahim Gjermanine neser. Po s'e rrahem "ne", do e rrahe dikush tjeter, ne ndeshje tjeter, vit tjeter, ose shekull tjeter. Hak pa u marre e gjak pa u lare, s'mbetet!  :pa dhembe: 

Fjala ime ne vesh te Perendise!  LOL!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Bloodo, pas ndeshjes me Gjermanine te dua ketu te komentosh legenosjen qe do i behet Nojerit. Te jesh i bindur qe Brazili kalon me tej edhe sikur arbiter te marin e te bejne Angela Merkel. Ai qe do mare persiper pergjegjesite e Neymar nuk do te zhgenjeje. Per kte te jeni te bindur.
> 
> Kam besim tek Felipao ashtu siç kam patur besim edhe tek Van Gaal qe do mari vendin e pare ne grupin ku bente pjese Kampionia e Botes dhe favoritja absolute per fitimin e trofeut.


Edhe nje gje se harrova. Ti mendon se Bernard do jete ne lartesine e Neymar ? Seriozisht kaq shume e genjeni veten ju ? Po se eshte turp o burre i dheut,Neymar me i miri i Brazilit ,ti thua ai qe do ta zevendesoje do jete aq i mire sa nuk do ndjehet mungesa.
Ca llogjike eshte kjo ? Pfff

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dojchat kalojne, njekohesishte do hakmeremi per finalen e 2002.

----------


## Darius

Me kete llogjike i bie qe Hollanda (nese kalon Argjentinen) te hakmerret ndaj nesh per finalen e 74-es  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Me Hollanden pastaj do bej diferencen eksperienca   :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Me kete llogjike i bie qe Hollanda (nese kalon Argjentinen) te hakmerret ndaj nesh per finalen e 74-es


Dariush, si e parashikon ti? Cila skuader do te fitoje neser?

----------


## Darius

Veshtire te parashikosh o Cora. Zemra ma do Gjermania, shancet i ka po Gjermania por si i thone ai dreq top eshte i rrumbullaket . Pra nuk bej dot asnje parashikim. Plus qe eshte ters ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Postimit me lart doja t'i shtoja qe ndeshja eshte ne Brazil, po keshtu edhe arbitrat "gjykojne" ne Brazil, qe e ben cik topin me cepa  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ters eshte po te thuash fiton Gjermania. Ti thuaj fiton Brazili edhe iken tersi.  :perqeshje: 

Ajajaaa sa emocione kam per ndeshjen. Vendosa te mos e shoh! S'mundem ta perballoj dot ankthin.  :perqeshje:

----------

